# Need some help on getting product



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was wondering if there was a place where I can get models and stuff for my Hobby Shop 
I already have the normal Dist but I need more 
I have ppl coming in wanting different Models I can't order 
Right now I am looking for a 
72 Road runner 
68 GTX 
71 Chevelle 

Thanks


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Kind of hard to get stuff that isn't really available now through a distributor. 
While some of these cars have been made into plastic kits none of them are currently available. 
Vintage kits like those will cost some money. eBay is your best bet, but as far as stocking them, not going to happen through your distributors.

Horizon, Great Planes, Stevens are only going to have the current stuff.

Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello. Trevor Ursulescu from Monster Hobbies here in High River, Alberta Canada. 

I have a few AMT Plymouth GTX kits in glorious 1/25th scale. Please PM me and maybe we can work something out....or phone the store tommorrow - 1-403-652-5019.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hello. Trevor Ursulescu from Monster Hobbies here in High River, Alberta Canada.
> 
> I have a few AMT Plymouth GTX kits in glorious 1/25th scale. Please PM me and maybe we can work something out....or phone the store tommorrow - 1-403-652-5019.


Not 68's though I bet??? LOL

Chirs


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...I'd have to look. It might be the '69.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Look for Estate Sales in newspapers and online that mention hobby stuff, models or toys etc. Or folks bailing out of the hobby.


----------

